# Kubuntu 7.04 + 680i



## mab1376 (Aug 21, 2007)

anyone use this??

if so have any problems/issues?


----------



## DIBL (Aug 27, 2007)

Yep.

Nope.

;-)

Seriously, Ubuntu 7.04 64-bit low-latency kernel runs fine on my overclocked Intel Core 2 Extreme.  For flash to work in Firefox, you have to install something called nspluginwrapper.  No big deal -- just check the 64-bit Forum on Ubuntu Forum.  No other issues of any kind.


----------



## francis511 (Aug 27, 2007)

rig on left. i get ubuntu to run when many other distros fail on my current setup-previous rigs were ok


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 4, 2007)

i cant get kubuntu 7.04 64 bit disc to load on my core 2?!?!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 4, 2007)

When you say you can't get it to load, what d'you mean exactly, it won't load upon boot? You could always try burning the image again, but at a slower speed. If you're willing to use another CD up, as it could be the disc that is faulty. I'm looking forward to trying out KDE 4 - looks great! Must admit, always been a fan of Gnome but I'm all about the aesthetics. I'll use both, and triple boot.

Hope it works for you soon, feed me more information and I'll try to help as best as I can!


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 4, 2007)

it gets to the main screen with "start or install" then just goes black after i hit enter.


----------



## ktr (Oct 4, 2007)

perhaps there is a alternative installer...


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know, maybe, but for some reason it just wont load. I want to use the 64bit so I can install the drivers for my x-fi card. Other than that I really don't mind using 32bit.


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 4, 2007)

Press F6 and add this kernel option before trying to install.

generic.all_generic_ide=1


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 5, 2007)

what does that do?


----------



## FatForester (Oct 5, 2007)

I've tried loading Ubuntu on my laptop, and on live CD it gets a black screen right when it should boot up. Alternative CD installs, but same problem upon first boot. 7.10 should be coming out very shortly, as there's a beta out for it. There is alot of fixes in 7.10, and most of them regard the graphics driver. I'm kinda hoping the new release resolves my issue, and to be on topic, 7.10 is bound to resolve any issues you would have w/ the 680i, so I'd try out 7.04, but be ready to grab 7.10 when it comes out.


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 5, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> what does that do?


I'm no linux genius so I'm not sure exactly.  I was having the same problem you were having and had to do it to get the installer to recognize my PATA CD-ROM drive.  Just try it, it's not going to hurt anything.


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 6, 2007)

is there a way to install the 8800 64 bit driver into the cd directly?


----------



## DIBL (Oct 8, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> it gets to the main screen with "start or install" then just goes black after i hit enter.



This is the classic "video chip not auto-detected correctly" symptom.  Here's how to deal with it:

http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3085112.0


Also note the so-called "boot options" on your Live CD menu -- usually one of the VGA modes will suffice to get you started, if it's hanging on your video card.


----------

